# Favorite Poem[s]?



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 14, 2010)

see thread title, please

I'm partial to 'Dust of Snow' by Robert Frost.





> The way a crow
> Shook down on me
> The dust of snow
> From a hemlock tree
> ...


 also I didn't know if this went into Poetry, Author's Lounge, or here, so...


----------



## opaltiger (Feb 14, 2010)

There's this thread, sort of.


----------

